# Yogurt - to eat or not to eat, that is the question...



## bookworm_227 (Feb 28, 2002)

I have to take Lactaid if I want to eat ice cream. (Dairy intolerance) Would that work for yogurt as well? I love yogurt and it's better for me than ice cream, I think. If you like yogurt, have you found that it helps or hurts with the IBS? I have been too chicken to try it. <<cluck cluck>> Depending on what ya'll say I may try it.thanks in advance


----------



## Kathleen M. (Nov 16, 1999)

Well yogurt should have very little lactose in it, but taking lactase won't hurt you, but may not in anyway help.Lactobacillus acidophilus which is the one of the main bacteria used (and is what is in ALOT of the probiotic supplements that people take to help with gas) eats lactose which gets rid of it.Eating yogurt may help with IBS in the some people with IBS have problems tolerating normal levels of gas and if you replace bacteria that produce lots of gas from carbs with bacteria like they use to make yogurt which produce NO gas from carbs then it may help.Some people think that taking Yogurt making bacteria may help with lactose intolerance because the LIKE to eat lactose and they make NO GAS from eating lactose unlike the other bacteria in the gut that make LOTS of gas from eating lactose.K.PS Standard disclaimer: Your mileage may vary. Some people's bacterial flora in the colon do not play well with others and sometimes there can be transient problems when introducing new bacteria and occasionally on-going problems. But most people tolerate probiotic bacteria very well and many find them helpful.


----------



## bookworm_227 (Feb 28, 2002)

Thanks, kmottus. Looks like I'll be picking up an old favorite to test drive this afternoon.You are a wonderful source of information. You seem to know so much. Are you in a health-related field? If not, you should be. Your posts are full of information in an easy-to-understand format and you are very forthright.Thanks again.Laurie


----------



## kamie (Sep 14, 2002)

Hi, I absolutely love yogurt. It helps greatly with my IBS-C. I mostly mix it with rice milk.On days when I can't eat much I have it with my (unestrified) Bran Flakes.I also give yogurt to my dog who has an auto immune disorder.It has helped the dog feel better too.There are a lot of kinds of lactobacilli. It would be a good idea to do a little study on the subject before making a yogurt choice.For example, there's one brand that is wonderful and it happens to be the only yogurt brand that carries the lactobacilli L.Reuteri.L.Reuteri is an interesting little bacteria because it has been found to have a helpful effect for people who suffer from diarreah.I buy the stoneyfield brand with the l. reuteri for the dog and I buy another brand that is really tart for my self simply because I like the taste better.I have IBS-C but the L. Reuteri never made me constipated when I was eating it.Yogurt in general (except for the kind w/ lots of sugar and fruit)just makes my tummy feel a lot better.Stoneyfield also makes a frozen yogurt treat that has all the same lactobacilli for those who would like to enjoy an icecream like treat.I am happy with my other yogurt mixture but my husband likes the frozen raspberry yogurt when he feels his energy is too low.Kamie


----------

